# Camping near Valencia



## Bigmal666 (May 1, 2005)

Hi
it's that time again, to look into our summer holiday, and try to get this freezing cold and depressing winter out of our minds. My family and i will be taking the ferry to Santander on 11th august, and pointing it in the direction of Valencia. We only have just over 2 weeks, and very little money, so want to make the most of it. We have 2 children, one of 11 and one of 20, both accompanying us. We are looking for a very nice beachside, preferably direct beach acccess campsite with pool and other activities within easy reach of a beach resort town and market. (walking distance, say max 15 minutes from site. The idea would be to stay there for the fortnight, manly going to a nice sandy, not shingle, beach with nice warm mediteranean water, with nearby beach shops. As our van is over 8 metres, we need a site that can accomodate it without having to manoeuvre on a postage stamp, as this harms the clutch, and no more than 5 minutes easy walk to the said beach, or as above, direct access. The minimal walking is a must, as neither my wife and I can walk very well these days, and our van is too big to to and fro with. I doubt we could afford to hire a car, and we don't want to have to bus it to the beach or town particularly. Valencia is about the furthest distance we could travel down to with our time contstraints. Also prefer a beach which does not have killer stony access to the see, again, our walking is affected by this.
Last year we went down to Malaga, and apart from one lovely beach at Cabapino, the others were either stony by the sea,or shingally.

Regards

Big Mal and family

Anyone with any ideas, please get in touch.


----------



## cater_racer (May 1, 2005)

You could do worse than Moncofa, it's handy for Valencia and train station is about 2 miles away. 300 yds from beach, pool on site. Michael the owner is helpful.


----------



## Bigmal666 (May 1, 2005)

Hi all

First of all, a personal thank you to Cater Racer for the above answer to my last post, which my wife and I will be researchig shortly. I have a further bit of information that I am after. I have discovered a camp site near Roses on the Costa Brava could L'Amforna. A unique facility of this camp site, is that it has certain pitches that have their own individual shower and toilet blocks. For several personal reasons, this would put the 5 star finishing touches to our holiday this year. Unfortunately, these particular facilities are already booked up.I guess that they fill year on year as the season ends. Does anyone know any other sites that have a pool, on the beach, and also have such facilities. I realise that this is a tall order, and ordinarily I would not consider such luxuries, but I have been quite ill this last year, and I am looking to cut out all the fiddly bits this year, and get as close to a 5 star hotel situation that I can.

Cheers


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Spain*

Why Spain Bigmal?

TM


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

The only site I know off that has individual facilities is at Camping la Nautigue at Narbonne, it's not where you wanted to go but for a two week holiday you seem to be travelling a fair distance at the moment.

Mike


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Spain in August ?????
Have you been here in August before ?
If not do you now what you are letting yourselves in for. packed resorts,traffic jams,sky high camp site fees,packed beaches not to mention the temperature,or the jelly fish.I live here and would not advise it but each to his/her own
It seems a long way to drive for just 2 weeks.
Have a good look at France and its resorts or as you are crossing to Santander what about northern Spain.
Cant help you with sites as we only wild in Spain or go to France.

Good luck hope you find the Holiday of your dreams.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Spain*



hogan said:


> Spain in August ?????
> Have you been here in August before ?
> If not do you now what you are letting yourselves in for. packed resorts,traffic jams,sky high camp site fees,packed beaches not to mention the temperature,or the jelly fish.I live here and would not advise it but each to his/her own
> It seems a long way to drive for just 2 weeks.
> ...


Thats why I asked?

TM


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

Torre la sal 2 at Oropessa

Camping el Garoffer at Sitges

Sangouli salou at salou ( but check that one as last time we went they
would not let our 35 footer on )

OK not really near Valencia but at least they are on the way and fit the bill


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

billym said:


> Camping el Garoffer at Sitges
> 
> OK not really near Valencia but at least they are on the way and fit the bill


It takes all sorts and we all like different things but I personally would avoid El Garoffer like the plague unless you like ferrel cats, small pool and close proximity to Spanish weekenders that will keep you up all night. One of the worst sites I've been to in over 40 years of camping, caravanning and now motorhoming. The only good thing about it is the bus stop outside the gates which takes you into Barcelona.

Have you thought of Bonterra Park Benicassim? Close to Valencia, train staion within easy walking distance, 5 minutes walk to the beach and town with a Mercadona supermarket opposite and next door to Lidl.


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

quote............and close proximity to Spanish weekenders that will keep you up all night.


We used to laugh at the Brits in Spain saying to us, " Don't go there it's full of Spanish ."

Now I don't laugh , I despair. Each to their own I guess


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Let me rephrase. I thought most would understand and I didn't think it was necessary to be pedantic. 

The site has a number of pitches that surround a large section of the site where extended families and friends meet up and basically dance the night away until dawn. That's fine if you like that sort of thing. There are pitches away from these areas but in the busy period you must take what you can get.

That kind of site is not everybody's idea of a nice holiday and some people like sites that are quieter. That is what I meant. Its got absolutely nothing to with "Spain is great except for the Spanish syndrome."

Sometimes I wonder why I bother! Cheap shots are just that....cheap.


----------



## Bigmal666 (May 1, 2005)

Thanks to all of you for your replies. To the question about Why Spain, and why in August. Simply, we like Spain, have been there several times from the Costa Brava down to the Costa Del Sol, always in ?August, because that is when my summer holiday is, also my wedding anniversary, last year of which was our 25th, and we had the most wonderful time touring around Calahonda, Malaga, etc. I am learning Spanish, that's another reason. I could kill for the weather, that's another, found the Spanish people to be wonderful and friendly. Nowhere was so overcrowded as to be uncomfortable or cramped. The beaches were marvellous. Everywhere was clean. The tourist attractions were reasonably priced and made wonderful full days out keeping my 19 year old and 10 year old fully occupied. What more could I ask.... Viva la Spania, Espania pors favors para me!!!!


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Spainish*



Bigmal666 said:


> Thanks to all of you for your replies. To the question about Why Spain, and why in August. Simply, we like Spain, have been there several times from the Costa Brava down to the Costa Del Sol, always in ?August, because that is when my summer holiday is, also my wedding anniversary, last year of which was our 25th, and we had the most wonderful time touring around Calahonda, Malaga, etc. I am learning Spanish, that's another reason. I could kill for the weather, that's another, found the Spanish people to be wonderful and friendly. Nowhere was so overcrowded as to be uncomfortable or cramped. The beaches were marvellous. Everywhere was clean. The tourist attractions were reasonably priced and made wonderful full days out keeping my 19 year old and 10 year old fully occupied. What more could I ask.... Viva la Spania, Espania pors favors para me!!!!


Thats a good enough reason for me.

Good Luck, Happy and Safe Travels.

TM


----------



## CandA (May 1, 2005)

Hi

Camping L'Alqueria in Gandia might suit you. Its not the poshest site we've been to, but its within walking distance of the beaches and resort and fishing port and you can catch the bus into Gandia town, which is a pleasant little Spanish town. From there you can get the train to Valencia, which we loved.

The facilities were fine, some pitches had their own sink, there is a well stocked supermarket and a small swimming pool on the site.

The beach was lovely and sandy and long, with a promenade to stroll on.

Have fun planning your holiday and hope you find some sun.

CandA


----------



## backaxle (Nov 6, 2006)

Try these :www.kikopark.com/ - Spain 
I have been going here for years now and love it.I am not sure about how many large vans they take ,but I have seen RVs on there.

Backaxle.


----------

